# New Macbook et les jeux ! Alors la 9400M, ça donne quoi ?



## Goobii (16 Octobre 2008)

Voilà, avis à tout ceux et celles qui ont la chance d'avoir leur Macbook, si vous pouvez nous donnez "vos" tests de jeux vidéos (même démos) pour savoir ce que cela vaut !  Moi j'ai pris le MB hdg poussé à 4 Go je pense que ca améliorera la qualité des jeux... J'fais surtout des jeux de stratégies... Enfin le peu que je fais... lol 

J'ai lu sur les forums Macrumors, que le 9400 serait un peu au dessus de la X1600 de chez ATI qui équipait les MBP avant l'arrivée des 8600GT... A voir... et merci des votre collaboration lol

A vos machines !!!!


----------



## Goobii (16 Octobre 2008)

Toujours personne a avoir testé la bête ? Peut être que cela n'intéresse que moi après tout lol


----------



## Fabien_smv (16 Octobre 2008)

Aux Etats-Unis il y a déjà quelques tests. Si ça t'intéresse, Gizmodo US a publié une review des nouveaux MacBook et MacBook Pro. A la fin, il y a des vidéos du jeu Spore avec les nouvelles machines.

Sinon, comme toi je pense, j'ai hâte d'avoir l'avis des premiers propriétaires des nouveaux MacBook au niveau des jeux


----------



## Goobii (17 Octobre 2008)

Ah mais n'oublions pas qu'il y a des Frenchies exporté un peu partout, et que MacGé à une réputation internationale  ! En tout cas merci pr le lien... CE qui me chagrine là c'est la qualité de l'écran entre le MB et le MBP t'as remarqué ? Ils en parlent dailleurs...


----------



## Cybry (17 Octobre 2008)

Quelqu'un l'a testé sous WoW, il y a une discussion à ce sujet sur macrumors : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=581544.

En gros, c'est beeeeeaauucoup mieux que le macbook/x3100, et jouable même tout au max.

Par contre, wow est notoirement un jeu dépendant du CPU, et pas très très compliqué à rendre en 3D.

J'avais en tête des mesures de perfs (la flemme de rechercher mes sources) pour le 9400 qui donnaient :
9400M 2000 points 3DMark06,
8600M 3800 points 3DMark06,
9600M( avec ddr3) 5200 points 3DMark06.

Ca donne un ordre de comparaison assez bon, je pense.


Cybry


----------



## apple-for-ever (17 Octobre 2008)

Vous emballez pas les gars, le nouveau MacBook (quelque soit le modèle et on ne parle pas du pro) ne comporte que 256 Mb Partagé, ce qui est bon pour l imagerie mais tjr tres faible pr les jeux actuels ...


----------



## itako (17 Octobre 2008)

c'est tout de même beaucoup plus que l'actuel, enfin du mien


----------



## maxetlu (18 Octobre 2008)

Les perfs n'ont pas l'air si mal pour un chipset
Merci quand même apple d'être passés sur NVidia ...
Sur youtube 1 seule vidée d'un macbook avec un jeu et c'est WOW ...
Mais la vidéo est pas de bonne qualité donc pas vraiment d'intérer car on voit juste que ça tourne ...


----------



## apple-for-ever (18 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'ai toujours le "Vieux" et dire que si j'avais attendu un mois et demi ben j aurais l alu ... snif mais bon je suis quand meme bien content de mon mb403 ^^C'est une brave bête, comparé a mon vaillant Vaio qui tournait sous windaube ... Merci apple ! ! !


----------



## francois67000 (18 Octobre 2008)

J'ai fais un test ce matin dans un APR avec un macbook  et un macbook pro.

COD4 tourne bien sur un macbook en moyen/high 
COD tourne aux max sur un macbook pro 

Il n'y avait que ce jeux de disponible et installé. 

Par contre autant le macbook pro est relativement silencieux en jeux, autant le macbook fait un peu plus de bruit sans être non plus genant.


----------



## Goobii (18 Octobre 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> J'ai fais un test ce matin dans un APR avec un macbook  et un macbook pro.
> 
> COD4 tourne bien sur un macbook en moyen/high
> COD tourne aux max sur un macbook pro
> ...



Ah bin déjà des nouvelles intéressantes ! bon j'pense que ça sufffira pr moi un MB, si qqn d'autres a des tests "vécu" faîtes le nous savoir ! C'est mieux que des chiffres de benchmark qui sont pour la plupart d'entre nous pas forcément utile surtout qu'on ne connait jamais vraiment les conditions des tests ! 

Merci pr cette info en tt cas !


----------



## Cybry (18 Octobre 2008)

J'ai trouvé ça en furetant à droite à gauche :
http://www.pcmag.com/image_popup/0,1871,iid=219447,00.asp

Pas mauvais score pour un chipset.


----------



## Snart (18 Octobre 2008)

Cybry a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça en furetant à droite à gauche :
> http://www.pcmag.com/image_popup/0,1871,iid=219447,00.asp
> 
> Pas mauvais score pour un chipset.



13.2 FPS pour Crysis: c'est bon ça? (Je n'y connais rien)


----------



## Goobii (18 Octobre 2008)

Snart a dit:


> 13.2 FPS pour Crysis: c'est bon ça? (Je n'y connais rien)


Non lol le FPS > Frame / second, plus t'en as mieux c'est lol donc là ... j'te laisse faire ta propre déduction  Quoique Crysis c'est pas non plus n'importe quoi ... C'est un bouffeur de perf ce jeu !


----------



## Snart (18 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Non lol le FPS > Frame / second, plus t'en as mieux c'est lol donc là ... j'te laisse faire ta propre déduction  Quoique Crysis c'est pas non plus n'importe quoi ... C'est un bouffeur de perf ce jeu !



Ah ok ok donc comme l'oeil percoit 24 images secondes, ça veut dire que ca rame a mort quoi lol


----------



## Goobii (18 Octobre 2008)

lol le top est compris entre 30 et 60 FPS pour être jouable correctement voir plus que correctement !


----------



## Pierre-Nico (18 Octobre 2008)

je ne pense pas que GTA 4 tournera dessus (via bootcamp) mais je me dis que sur le MBP... pourquoi pas !


----------



## illuminati (18 Octobre 2008)

Tout juste bon pour Spore !!! (et encore ?) 

Mais bon, on est habitué !! Apple ne va pas du jour au lendemain nous sortir des bêtes de course !!!  Et c'est bien dommage. 
Notamment sur les MBP qui sont plus cher !! pour une carte graphique à peine meilleure !!
Pas de quoi casser trois pattes à un canard !
Si on compare avec un portable PC !! (remarquez l'Alu n'est pas donné de nos jours ) 


Bien que le raccourcis soit un peu facile, entre un MB et un MBP la plus grosse différence ... c'est la taille de l'écran.


----------



## chaps31 (18 Octobre 2008)

Une question, pour un prix identique mieux vaut le nouveau macbook à 1500  ou bien "l'ancien" macbook pro entrée de gamme car tant qu'il y en a encore les 2 sont au même prix.

Une idée sur la puissance respective ? Notamment graphique ?


----------



## muhyidin (19 Octobre 2008)

Au même prix je prendrais l'ancien MBP pour la taille de l'écran et le fait qu'il soit mat. J'envisageais de troquer le mien selon les annonces mais finalement je pense que le changement ne s'impose pas. Je n'envie que le clavier mais ça ne justifie pas l'achat à mes yeux. AMHA


----------



## Goobii (19 Octobre 2008)

muhyidin a dit:


> Au même prix je prendrais l'ancien MBP pour la taille de l'écran et le fait qu'il soit mat. J'envisageais de troquer le mien selon les annonces mais finalement je pense que le changement ne s'impose pas. Je n'envie que le clavier mais ça ne justifie pas l'achat à mes yeux. AMHA


Je pense que tu as raison, surtout que l'écran mat est vraiment "mieux" que le glossy mais bon... on me filerai gratos un glossy ou mat je le prend ! Je pense que c'est une question d'habitude....

Et selon ce que tu veux en faire, oui tu pourrais prendre l'ancien Chaps... Il est trés bon !


----------



## Cybry (19 Octobre 2008)

Bah pour un chipset, 13,2 images par seconde dans crysis c'est déjà très très bien !

Faut pas oublier que crysis est un monstre qui demande des cartes graphiques assez haut de gamme pour tourner à peu près correctement.

Ca signifie que sur des jeux moins lourds, ca tournera très bien (cod4, tf2, wow, etc...).

Personnellement tout ce que je demande c'est pouvoir jouer à wow et ses extensions futures, et à diablo3 quand il sortira. Ca m'a l'air suffisant. Par contre, si j'achète le macbook alu, c'est pour le garder 4 ans, et dans 4 ans, je n'imagine même pas les specs des cartes qui seront nécessaires pour faire tourner un jeu... :rose:

Sinon la stratégie d'achat d'un ancien MB Pro, je n'adhère pas :
- les nouveaux chauffent beaucoup moins,
- acheter un ancien MBP d'occasion c'est prendre le risque d'avoir un pépin de carte graphique hors garantie (8600m susceptibles de lacher du fait de la chaleur et d'un vice de fabrication),
- pour avoir une garantie sur un ancien MBP le prix sera autour de 1500&#8364; (refurb par exemple), tant qu'à faire autant mettre 300 euros de plus et avoir le nouveau...

Cybry


----------



## Goobii (19 Octobre 2008)

Oui il chauffe c'est vrai, mais bon, si il a son budget serrer je pense que y'a une bonne affaire à faire  Certes il est toujours mieux d'avoir ce qui vient de sortir mais bon, question finance, tout n'est pas forcément possible. Pour Crysis, comme je le dis c'est un monstre ce jeu du fait qu'il lui faut énormément de ressources, mais je pense que les gens de stratégies passeront tranquille... En tt cas j'espère que oui pour World in Conflict


----------



## Goobii (19 Octobre 2008)

Petit lien pour de nouveaux benchmarks... Merci à Macuserman !


----------



## Goobii (19 Octobre 2008)

Un nouveau lien où un forumeur de MacRumors teste Oblivion sur son MB 2,4Ghz... Pour les Anglophones


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

Les gens sur MacBook vont enfin pouvoir jouer comme leurs prédécesseurs sur iBook


----------



## Goobii (19 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Les gens sur MacBook vont enfin pouvoir jouer comme leurs prédécesseurs sur iBook


En plus, sur la deuxieme page le mec parle d'une mise a jour sur le site de NVIDIA ameliorant de 10 à 15% la CG... A voir, il devrait pas tarder à tester la chose ! 

Je rappelle tout de même que cela se passe sous windows.


----------



## liasss (20 Octobre 2008)

et bas moi sa marche tres bien sur mon new mac book alu et pourtant c l'entrée de gamme je viens d'acheter aujourd'hui mon call of dutty 4 (version mac) a surcouf je rentre et surprise sa tourne et bien meme^^ seul point faible l'adaptateur pour ecran et sortie nul part mais bon j attent en jouant sur mon 13 pouces


----------



## greggorynque (20 Octobre 2008)

Cybry a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça en furetant à droite à gauche :
> http://www.pcmag.com/image_popup/0,1871,iid=219447,00.asp
> 
> Pas mauvais score pour un chipset.



Moi ce qui me fait peur c'est que certes les teste 3D explosent l'ancien macbook (et encore on ne sait même pas car aucun test 3D n'a pu etre réalisé sur l'ancien)

mais c'est plutôt la BRANLÉE que se prend le nouveau modèle face a l'ancien sur tous les test procos (surtout photoshop ou l'écart dépasse les 30% ! ! ! ! !

Bref attendont une vrai comparaison sur des jeux tournant sur les 2 modèles et croisons les doigt pour que les fréquences catastrophiques de la DDR3 n'impatientent pas trop sur les pref de ce superbe joujou .... (l'autonomie m'a l'air n pol plus faible aussi :'(


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (20 Octobre 2008)

liasss a dit:


> et bas moi sa marche tres bien sur mon new mac book alu et pourtant c l'entrée de gamme je viens d'acheter aujourd'hui mon call of dutty 4 (version mac) a surcouf je rentre et surprise sa tourne et bien meme^^ seul point faible l'adaptateur pour ecran et sortie nul part mais bon j attent en jouant sur mon 13 pouces


Essaie d'écrire correctement la prochaine fois. Là je comprend vraiment rien.


----------



## NoNo_01 (20 Octobre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Essaie d'écrire correctement la prochaine fois. Là je comprend vraiment rien.



[HS]
Un p'tit effort  on a vu bien pire 
[/HS]


----------



## Cybry (21 Octobre 2008)

> Moi ce qui me fait peur c'est que certes les teste 3D explosent l'ancien macbook (et encore on ne sait même pas car aucun test 3D n'a pu etre réalisé sur l'ancien)
> 
> mais c'est plutôt la BRANLÉE que se prend le nouveau modèle face a l'ancien sur tous les test procos (surtout photoshop ou l'écart dépasse les 30% ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Bref attendont une vrai comparaison sur des jeux tournant sur les 2 modèles et croisons les doigt pour que les fréquences catastrophiques de la DDR3 n'impatientent pas trop sur les pref de ce superbe joujou .... (l'autonomie m'a l'air n pol plus faible aussi :'(



Oui, c'est étonnant ces scores sur photoshop, il vaut mieux attendre d'autres tests pour avoir un peu de recul.
Quoiqu'il en soit les perfs 3D sont bien meilleures, et si Snow Leopard implémente CUDA et la possibilité de décharger le processeur en sous-traitant des calculs au GPU, le nouveau MB explosera complètement les perfs de l'ancien (pas de CUDA sur l'ancien avec son chipset x3100).

Cybry


----------



## Cleveland (23 Octobre 2008)

PES2009 tournerait donc ?


----------



## applefish (24 Octobre 2008)

J'ai essayé Call of Duty 2 sur mon tout nouveau MacBook Alu 2.0 ghz, eh bien avec tous les réglages quasiment à fond, c'est super fluide...

Vivement Call of Duty 5


----------



## bernacouri (24 Octobre 2008)

Quelqu'un a testé Counter-Strike, et Counter-Strike Source ?


----------



## skystef (24 Octobre 2008)

et au niveau du bruit dégagé par les ventilos lors du jeu? ça souffle au max en faisant un boucan d'enfer?


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2008)

bernacouri a dit:


> Quelqu'un a testé Counter-Strike, et Counter-Strike Source ?



on ne parle ici que des jeux dispos sur Mac, on oubli bootcamp, il un un foruml windows sur mac plus bas pour en parler :modo

sinon je me  1h de Toca 3 en 1280x800, anti aliasing en X2 et millions de couleur, ça tourne très bien, c'est fluide, ça a déclencher le ventillo qui a mon goût fait le même bruit que mon précédent MacBook. Il me étonnant ce petit MacBook :love:


----------



## illuminati (24 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> sinon je me  1h de Toca 3 en 1280x800, anti aliasing en X2 et millions de couleur, ça tourne très bien, c'est fluide, ça a déclencher le ventillo qui a mon goût fait le même bruit que mon précédent MacBook. Il me étonnant ce petit MacBook :love:



C'est une bonne nouvelle !!!


----------



## jpouly (25 Octobre 2008)

J'ai trouvé un bench sur un site spécialisé dans les gpu.

http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-9400M-G.11949.0.html

ça n'a pas l'air d'être terrible sur crysis et world of conflict (je sais c'est pas sur osx), mais pour le reste, c'est pas trop mal.

D'un autre cotés, les portables ne sont pas fait non plus pour jouer! (je ne parle pas des transportables avec des écrans de 17 (et plus) et pesant 10 t )

Finalement, je pense que je vais en acheter un. Il ne fait pas trop mauvaise figure par rapport au Dell, au vu  de la différence de cpu. Et puis c'est un mac quand même .

Par contre, sera t'il faire tourner Starcraft 2 :rateausur osx), là est la question (je sais, c'est en contradiction avec ce que j'ai dis plus haut).


----------



## Tibus (25 Octobre 2008)

et pour faire tourner counter strike et trackmania en réseau, ça ira???
je croit que c'est des jeux assez lite en ressource non???

(surtout que les détails ne me préocupe vraiment pas, même quand c'est graphiquement moche, j'adore y jouer...)

donc est-ce que ce sera juste "jouable" ou je pourrais un peu taper dans les graphismes???

(avec un MBP 2,8 ghz, 4go de ram GT9600)


----------



## Frodon (26 Octobre 2008)

Tibus a dit:


> (avec un MBP 2,8 ghz, 4go de ram GT9600)



Attention ici on ne parle que de la 9400M (le chipset).

Avec un MacBook Pro, qui dispose aussi d'une 9600, tu pourras jouer sans problème à tous les jeux existant, y compris Crisis ou World of conflict, avec les détails à fond et parfaitement jouable.

Le MacBook Pro est en fait parmis les vrais portables les plus rapide du marché niveau carte graphique (hors portables "desktop like" ala AlienWare, mais ce n'est pas comparable car ils consomment beaucoup trop (du fait qu'ils utilisent des composants de machines de bureau) et ont une autonomie ridicule en conséquence).


----------



## Tibus (26 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Attention ici on ne parle que de la 9400M (le chipset).
> 
> Avec un MacBook Pro, qui dispose aussi d'une 9600, tu pourras jouer sans problème à tous les jeux existant, y compris Crisis ou World of conflict, avec les détails à fond et parfaitement jouable.
> 
> Le MacBook Pro est en fait parmis les vrais portables les plus rapide du marché niveau carte graphique (hors portables "desktop like" ala AlienWare, mais ce n'est pas comparable car ils consomment beaucoup trop (du fait qu'ils utilisent des composants de machines de bureau) et ont une autonomie ridicule en conséquence).




ok ok, merci, je me suis rendu compte après mon message que je postais dans les macbook et pas macbook pro...

désolé.
et merci encore... j'ai haaaate... (biensur je ne le prends pas pour jouer mais pour travailler mais bon, dans certain cours, ressortir une bonne lan de counterstrike ou de trackmania... hmmmm ça va me faire plaisir ça. merci beaucoup...


----------



## PowerFab (10 Novembre 2008)

et est ce que starcraft 2 tournera avec ce macbook ? c'est la grosse question !!!!


----------



## rizoto (10 Novembre 2008)

PowerFab a dit:


> et est ce que starcraft 2 tournera avec ce macbook ? c'est la grosse question !!!!



Pour te repondre, il faudrait que Blizzard est communique sur la config necessaire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2008)

PowerFab a dit:


> et est ce que starcraft 2 tournera avec ce macbook ? c'est la grosse question !!!!



Quelques speculations 
http://www.starcraft2systemrequirements.info/


----------



## PowerFab (10 Novembre 2008)

est ce que command & conquer tourne déjà avec ce macbook à tester en cas avec une démo pour ce qui possède le nouveau MB.


----------



## Mateo97120 (10 Novembre 2008)

Je viens d'acheter Call of Duty 4 et je l'installe en ce moment même (6,8Go à copier sur le disque tout de même), je vous livre tout à l'heure mes premières impressions. Ma config: MacBook Alu 2,4Ghz - 2Go de Ram - 9400M.


----------



## Mateo97120 (10 Novembre 2008)

Apres 45min de test sur mon Macbook Alu 2,4Ghz relié à un Samsung 2233BW en réglant le jeu sur: 1680*1050, Anti-aliasing 2* et details automatiques, les résultats sont bluffants, le macbook ne chauffe presque pas, la qualité des graphismes est impréssionantes, et ça ne rame pas sauf peut etre lorsque il y a des secenes de combats intenses avec grenade flash et fumigènes (faut dire que la résolution est élevé et je pense qu'en 1280*1024 ça ne devrait pas ramer du tout!). Bref, très satisfait de ce jeu (nuits blanches en vue... pour changer...) et de mon macbook qui tourne impeccable alors que je n'ai pas encore mis 4Go de Ram!

A tester et adopter!


----------



## Harts (10 Novembre 2008)

Je ne sais plus qui la demandé mais PES2009 tourne nickel a fond


----------



## oli! (10 Novembre 2008)

C'est le fun de voir que la carte est performante!

Moi de mon coté, mon questionnement est à savoir s'il pourra faire rouler Starcraft 2...

Je sais qu'on le saura lorsqu'il sera officielement sortit... Mais en attendant... Blizzard aurait dit ceci:

"_For Starcraft II, we wanted to maximize compatibility with less capable systems to ensure hassle&#8208;free game play for as broad a player base as possible. Yet we also wanted to utilize the full potential of any available hardware to ensure the game&#65533;s looks were competitive. *This meant supporting a wide range of hardware, from ATI Radeon 9800/NVIDIA GeForce FX&#65533;s to the ATI Radeon HD 4800s and NVIDIA GeForce G200s"*_

*Source:http://www.starcraftwire.net/articles/954/starcraft-2-graphics-requirements-confirmed*

Alors selon ceci, est-ce que la 9400 M serait assez puissante pour rouller SC2!?

Merci...


----------



## Nitiel (10 Novembre 2008)

Mateo97120 a dit:


> Apres 45min de test sur mon Macbook Alu 2,4Ghz relié à un Samsung 2233BW en réglant le jeu sur: 1680*1050, Anti-aliasing 2* et details automatiques, les résultats sont bluffants, le macbook ne chauffe presque pas, la qualité des graphismes est impréssionantes, et ça ne rame pas sauf peut etre lorsque il y a des secenes de combats intenses avec grenade flash et fumigènes (faut dire que la résolution est élevé et je pense qu'en 1280*1024 ça ne devrait pas ramer du tout!). Bref, très satisfait de ce jeu (nuits blanches en vue... pour changer...) et de mon macbook qui tourne impeccable alors que je n'ai pas encore mis 4Go de Ram!
> 
> A tester et adopter!


 
Et sur l'écran du macbook en résolution native avec tous à fond, c'est comment !?


----------



## Mateo97120 (10 Novembre 2008)

@ Nitiel, je teste ça très vite et je vous tiens au courant mais j'avoue que jouer en 22 pouces je pouvais pas résister!


----------



## Nitiel (11 Novembre 2008)

Mateo97120 a dit:


> @ Nitiel, je teste ça très vite et je vous tiens au courant mais j'avoue que jouer en 22 pouces je pouvais pas résister!


 
Merci


----------



## itako (11 Novembre 2008)

Mateo97120 a dit:


> Apres 45min de test sur mon Macbook Alu 2,4Ghz relié à un Samsung 2233BW en réglant le jeu sur: 1680*1050, Anti-aliasing 2* et details automatiques, les résultats sont bluffants, le macbook ne chauffe presque pas, la qualité des graphismes est impréssionantes, et ça ne rame pas sauf peut etre lorsque il y a des secenes de combats intenses avec grenade flash et fumigènes (faut dire que la résolution est élevé et je pense qu'en 1280*1024 ça ne devrait pas ramer du tout!). Bref, très satisfait de ce jeu (nuits blanches en vue... pour changer...) et de mon macbook qui tourne impeccable alors que je n'ai pas encore mis 4Go de Ram!
> 
> A tester et adopter!



Exacte, j'ai même pas noté que ça rame pendant les phases de combat intensive pour ma part (le 7200 rpm peut-être?), je vais aller me faire un crysis moi!
A oui par contre, 4go c'est dis et redis, ça ne sert a rien, à part pour photoshop quasiment.


----------



## karmacoma (11 Novembre 2008)

Visiblement COD 4 tourne bien sur le macbook 
Mais, en est-il de même lorsqu'on le lance avec bootcamp? 
Parce que j'ai pas trop envie de reclaquer 50 pour avoir la version mac...


----------



## oli! (11 Novembre 2008)

Pensez vous que la 9400M est plus performante que les cartes suivantes:

ATI Radeon 9800
NVIDIA GeForce FX&#65533;s 
ATI Radeon HD 4800s 
NVIDIA GeForce G200s

Blizzard a mentionné que Starcraft2 serait jouable sur ces cartes...

Voir mon dernier message un peut plus haut pour mieux comprendre... ;-)


----------



## rizoto (11 Novembre 2008)

oli! a dit:


> Pensez vous que la 9400M est plus performante que les cartes suivantes:
> 
> ATI Radeon 9800
> NVIDIA GeForce FX&#65533;s
> ...



pour la 9800, c'est sûr.
pour les FX, ca depend du modele 
et pour les 2 autres, non


----------



## Mateo97120 (11 Novembre 2008)

Hello et bon jour férié à tous et courage à ceux qui bossent tout de même!

J'ai testé COD 4 en 1280*1024 avec les détails à fond et un anti-aliasing 2* et ça tourne très bien, comme quoi cette petite 9400M se défend très bien! Je pense que pour Starcraft 2, il y a moyen de se débrouiller si on est pas trop exigeant en détails graphiques et que l'on ne pousse pas trop sur l'anti-aliasing bien entendu. Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre sa sortie pour les tests et un éventuel achat, en attendant je me régale et profite pleinement de mon Samsung 22 pouces qui s'ennuyait un peu avec les DVD et Adobe CS3 

Bref, ce macbook est une machine qui permet de jouer dans de bonnes conditions et j'ai aussi été satisfait du mode multijoueur sur COD 4, j'ai trouvé de bons serveur avec des pings de l'ordre de 40ms et ça ne laggait pas dans l'ensemble.

Si vous avez dees questions n'hésitez pas ou des suggestions pour les paramètres de COD 4 que vous voulez que je teste pour vous chers amis de macgé!


----------



## Nitiel (11 Novembre 2008)

Mateo97120 a dit:


> Hello et bon jour férié à tous et courage à ceux qui bossent tout de même!
> 
> J'ai testé COD 4 en 1280*1024 avec les détails à fond et un anti-aliasing 2* et ça tourne très bien, comme quoi cette petite 9400M se défend très bien! Je pense que pour Starcraft 2, il y a moyen de se débrouiller si on est pas trop exigeant en détails graphiques et que l'on ne pousse pas trop sur l'anti-aliasing bien entendu. Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre sa sortie pour les tests et un éventuel achat, en attendant je me régale et profite pleinement de mon Samsung 22 pouces qui s'ennuyait un peu avec les DVD et Adobe CS3
> 
> ...


 
Et en 1280x800 avec tout à fond sur l'écran du macbook ?


----------



## greggorynque (11 Novembre 2008)

Tout a fond tu es sur ?  surtt avec l'AA ? ? ?

 (je suis tout aussi étonné que Nitiel)


----------



## lainbebop (12 Novembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Tout a fond tu es sur ?  surtt avec l'AA ? ? ?
> 
> (je suis tout aussi étonné que Nitiel)



Juste un message pour vous informer que Half life 2 et Age of Empire 3 tournent à fond en 1280x1024 !!!
Ces jeux sont pas tout récents non plus mais ça fait plaisir 

edit : sur Macbook alu leopard, pas de partition windoz sur mon mac, manquerait plus que ça !


----------



## Nitiel (12 Novembre 2008)

Ca y est j'ai mon macbook alu 2,4GHz, il est magnifique, aucun défaut de fabrication et il est silencieux, aucun bruit ! Il fait tourner age of empire 3 en résolution native avec tout à fond sans sur chauffer n'y faire du bruit, un merveille ! Il y a juste le clavier que j'aime pas trop, je preferais lui de l'ancien macbook pro.

I AM HAPPY AND YOU ?


----------



## lainbebop (13 Novembre 2008)

happy too 
manque plus qu'une petite souris bluetooth pour photoshop et les jeux


----------



## karmacoma (14 Novembre 2008)

karmacoma a dit:


> Visiblement COD 4 tourne bien sur le macbook
> Mais, en est-il de même lorsqu'on le lance avec bootcamp?
> Parce que j'ai pas trop envie de reclaquer 50 pour avoir la version mac...



C'est possible que l'on me réponde ou c'est encore un message qui va rester sans réponse dans le forum macgé.


----------



## Mateo97120 (14 Novembre 2008)

Salut, perso je n'ai pas installé Windows par Bootcamp, que ce soit Xp ou Vista et je ne le ferai que si extreme besoin au travail.


----------



## rizoto (14 Novembre 2008)

karmacoma a dit:


> C'est possible que l'on me réponde ou c'est encore un message qui va rester sans réponse dans le forum macgé.



En etant aimable, on obtient plus facilement des reponses....

Encore un nouveau qui ne fait pas l'effort de chercher 2 minutes


----------



## Nitiel (14 Novembre 2008)

karmacoma a dit:


> C'est possible que l'on me réponde ou c'est encore un message qui va rester sans réponse dans le forum macgé.



Pour les jeux windows il faux aller sur la partie windows du forum !


----------



## karmacoma (14 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> En etant aimable, on obtient plus facilement des reponses....
> 
> Encore un nouveau qui ne fait pas l'effort de chercher 2 minutes



Délire, encore un mec obtu :rateau:

J'ai déjà posté plusieurs messages sans réponses, messages pour lesquels je n'avais pas trouvé de réponse lors de mes recherches...

Si on réfléchit 2 minutes au lieu de chercher , on comprend le sens de ma question. 

Le 9400M du  nouveau macbook est-il capable de faire tourner COD 4?

C'est simple non? 

Mais je vais aller chercher sur d'autres forums avec des mecs moins obtus, plus sympa... Là où il n' y a pas trop de réaction comme celle-ci:

"Oh encore un nouveau qui comprend rien, va falloir tous lui expliquer... Oh fait chier on va devoir descendre de notre tour de Babel."

En vous remerciant  :love:


----------



## Frodon (14 Novembre 2008)

karmacoma a dit:


> Le 9400M du  nouveau macbook est-il capable de faire tourner COD 4?
> 
> C'est simple non?



Il me semble que la réponse a été donné dans ce sujet même, et en bref c'est: OUI!

Tu sais, si ca tourne sous Mac OS X correctement, ca tourne sous Windows correctement, les jeux étant bien souvent malheureusement bien plus optimisé pour Direct3D que pour OpenGL...


----------



## greggorynque (14 Novembre 2008)

karmacoma a dit:


> Délire, encore un mec obtu :rateau:
> 
> J'ai déjà posté plusieurs messages sans réponses, messages pour lesquels je n'avais pas trouvé de réponse lors de mes recherches...
> 
> ...



MAIS BON SANG TU SAIS LIRE ?? ? ? ? ? ?

La réponse à ta question à été donnée un peu plus haut...

En suite personne n'est OBLIGE de te répondre, et, si vraiment tu veux savoir, tu n'a qu'a t'acheter un macbook et nous faire part de tes impressions.....

Nouveau ou pas, tu à le droit d'apprendre à lire ! ! ! !



Mateo97120 a dit:


> Hello et bon jour férié à tous et courage à ceux qui bossent tout de même!
> 
> J'ai testé COD 4 en 1280*1024 avec les détails à fond et un anti-aliasing 2* et ça tourne très bien, comme quoi cette petite 9400M se défend très bien! Je pense que pour Starcraft 2, il y a moyen de se débrouiller si on est pas trop exigeant en détails graphiques et que l'on ne pousse pas trop sur l'anti-aliasing bien entendu. Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre sa sortie pour les tests et un éventuel achat, en attendant je me régale et profite pleinement de mon Samsung 22 pouces qui s'ennuyait un peu avec les DVD et Adobe CS3
> 
> ...


----------



## Mateo97120 (14 Novembre 2008)

Tout à fait d'accord, j'ai donné mes impressions avec plusieurs résolutions même, certes sur OS X Leopard mais bon, s'il tourne là, il tournera sous Xp largement!  Apprendre à lire et être patient je dirai également!


----------



## Icarus (16 Novembre 2008)

Yo, à votre avis, Fallout 3 tournerait sur le MB alu 2.0 gHz?

Même en moyen à la limite. Mais si c'est en low ça ne m'intéresse pas.

Merci!


----------



## rizoto (16 Novembre 2008)

Icarus a dit:


> Yo, à votre avis, Fallout 3 tournerait sur le MB alu 2.0 gHz?
> 
> Même en moyen à la limite. Mais si c'est en low ça ne m'intéresse pas.
> 
> Merci!



Ici la personne joue a fallout 3 en medium avec un MB 2.4


----------



## Icarus (16 Novembre 2008)

Ok merci.

Et l'Ati 2600 HD Pro 256 Mo, est elle plus puissante que la Nvidia 9400 sur les nouveaux MacBook?


----------



## karmacoma (16 Novembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> MAIS BON SANG TU SAIS LIRE ?? ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> La réponse à ta question à été donnée un peu plus haut...
> 
> ...



Oui oui, t'inquiètes pas je sais lire  

J'avais bien compris qu'il était capable de le faire tourner sur Mac OS X, mais j'aurais dû comprendre qu'il le pouvait aussi avec bootcamp lancé... 

Vraiment, j'ai honte de moi de ne pas avoir compris tout seul, et d'avoir posé la question.

C'est vraiment un bon conseil que tu me donnes là, je vais acheter pour voir... 

Certes mon 2ème message était un peu sec , mais bon, quand même.

Et puis tant que l'on est entres potes qui s'échangent de bons conseils, apprends à écrire, ça piquera moins les yeux quand même :love:

Biz mec


----------



## flo_69 (16 Novembre 2008)

j'ai le macbook alu 2.0 gHz de base et je fais tourner age of empire 3, tiger woods 08, COD 4 tout ça sur windows :jap:


----------



## karmacoma (16 Novembre 2008)

flo_69 a dit:


> j'ai le macbook alu 2.0 gHz de base et je fais tourner age of empire 3, tiger woods 08, COD 4 tout ça sur windows :jap:



En vous remerciant de l'info


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2008)

Voilà, je teste actuellement Spore sur mon MacBook Alu 2.4 via BootCamp et le jeu tourne assez bien. Le jeu ne rame pas avec toutes les configurations graphiques en moyen et en résolution native. Pour jouer en max, il faut le MBP. Voili voilou


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2008)

je viens de testé avec la démo de flatout 2 avec tout a fond, ça tourne nickel (en dehors d'un gros bug audio  )


----------



## DavidInfo (24 Novembre 2008)

Testé avec World of Goo sur un macbook alu 2ghz ( http://2dboy.com/games.php ), une catastrophe  Je l'ai installé sur mon pc portable (turion x2 1.61 / 2go DDR2 / gf 7600) c'est mille fois plus fluide... Quand je vois que certains font tourner COD 4 à fond..  Ca m'inquiète !
Si qqun peu faire le comparo, je suis preneur.


----------



## MrFlash (24 Novembre 2008)

World of Goo une catastrophe sur le macbook alu ? Oui tu peux t'inquiété, chez moi ca tourne bien.


----------



## rizoto (24 Novembre 2008)

skensou a dit:


> Voilà, je teste actuellement Spore sur mon MacBook Alu 2.4 via BootCamp et le jeu tourne assez bien. Le jeu ne rame pas avec toutes les configurations graphiques en moyen et en résolution native. Pour jouer en max, il faut le MBP. Voili voilou



WOG tourne correctement sur mon ibook et son ATI 9200


----------



## DavidInfo (24 Novembre 2008)

Nous avons tous une vision bien à nous du "tourne bien" ou bien "tourne correctement" ! Si quelqu'un sait comment afficher les fps sous World of Goo, peut il nous le dire ? Le fps = un langage universelle :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (24 Novembre 2008)

DavidInfo a dit:


> Nous avons tous une vision bien à nous du "tourne bien" ou bien "tourne correctement" ! Si quelqu'un sait comment afficher les fps sous World of Goo, peut il nous le dire ? Le fps = un langage universelle :rateau:



Quel serait l'interêt, c'est super lent comme jeu ???

Sur mon ibook, ca ne rame pas, c'est fluide, et parfaitement jouable.


----------



## lainbebop (24 Novembre 2008)

je confirme, c'est pas pcq vous avez fait 3 niveaux que vous pouvez dire que WOG tourne bien...
Il tourne bien, mais il y a des mondes où c'est un peu lent (surtout quand il y a de l'eau et bcp de goo...)
en gros c'est jouable sur mb alu mais bon ya mieux... (sous mac os)


----------



## DavidInfo (24 Novembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> je confirme, c'est pas pcq vous avez fait 3 niveaux que vous pouvez dire que WOG tourne bien...
> Il tourne bien, mais il y a des mondes où c'est un peu lent (surtout quand il y a de l'eau et bcp de goo...)
> en gros c'est jouable sur mb alu mais bon ya mieux... (sous mac os)


Je ne suis pas entrain de dire que c'est injouable, j'essaie juste de comprendre pourquoi cod4 "tourne à merveille en full" alors que WOG, sur un pc portable qui, sur le papier, possède une config plus petite que le mb alu, l'explose en terme de fluidité 
  Comprennez que je viens de mettre 1200&#8364; dans un mac soit disant "High Tech", et il "rame" avec WOG = > :affraid:
Je vais m'investir dans cette conversation en trouvant un moyen de mesurer les fps, parce que nos impressions de visu ne "valent rien", c'est bcp trop subjectif ^^


----------



## rizoto (24 Novembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> je confirme, c'est pas pcq vous avez fait 3 niveaux que vous pouvez dire que WOG tourne bien...
> Il tourne bien, mais il y a des mondes où c'est un peu lent (surtout quand il y a de l'eau et bcp de goo...)
> en gros c'est jouable sur mb alu mais bon ya mieux... (sous mac os)



J'ai du faire une vingtaine de niveau ... si WOG ne tourne pas correctement sur un macbook alu, il y a un soucis...


----------



## F118I4 (24 Novembre 2008)

Un peu H.S: Es-ce que EA a prévu une version Mac de Need For Speed Undercover?
Parceque j' ai rien vu sur le net à ce propos , une version PC mais Mac?


----------



## lainbebop (24 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> J'ai du faire une vingtaine de niveau ... si WOG ne tourne pas correctement sur un macbook alu, il y a un soucis...



tu vas pas me dire qu'au niveau où les goo arrivent dans l'eau et qu'il faut les faire acrocher à une chaine pour les faire monter puis retomber dans l'eau, pour les re-accrocher à une structure qui elle même monte avec des ballon, que dans ce niveau là, c'est fluide??


----------



## DavidInfo (24 Novembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> tu vas pas me dire qu'au niveau où les goo arrivent dans l'eau et qu'il faut les faire acrocher à une chaine pour les faire monter puis retomber dans l'eau, pour les re-accrocher à une structure qui elle même monte avec des ballon, que dans ce niveau là, c'est fluide??



Saurais tu me retrouver le chapitre et le niveau ?


----------



## lainbebop (24 Novembre 2008)

Chapitre 2, niveau 4 = "Welcoming unit" par exemple !
c'est vrai que 90% des niveaux passent sans pb, mais pour 10% il y a des ralentissements...
je précise que j'ai le jeu sous mac os, et pas sous windows (il est surement plus fluide sous windows)


----------



## DavidInfo (24 Novembre 2008)

Exacte je me rappelle de ce niveau  la galère...

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=O75VCnryIIw

C'est fluide comme ça  (encore pire en réel)

PS: quelle performance du joueur


----------



## lainbebop (24 Novembre 2008)

DavidInfo a dit:


> Exacte je me rappelle de ce niveau  la galère...
> 
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=O75VCnryIIw
> 
> ...



je confirme c'est bcp moins fluide chez moi !!!
t'as le jeux sous mac os ou sur une partition windows ?


----------



## DavidInfo (24 Novembre 2008)

Les 2 !!! (je l'ai sur pc et je l'ai télécharger pour le mettre sur mac, pour essayer...) J'ai donc pu faire le comparatif...

Bref, très déçu de ce mb alu niveau graphismes...


----------



## Frodon (24 Novembre 2008)

Peut être que la version Mac a été baclée?

Vous pouvez également essayer la version Windows sous Mac OS X directement via Darwine pour voir si ca va mieux ainsi (http://www.kronenberg.org/darwine/)


----------



## pegase69 (24 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Une question , les différences de performances entre un macbook 2 ghz et un 2,4 ghz sont elles sensible pour les jeux type age of mythologie ou age of empire   ?
les jeux comme FM2007 fonctionnent-ils correctement avec une base de donnée moyenne et 6 championnats dans trois pays par ex ? (actuellement j'ai un powerbook g4 de presque 5 ans et ça rame)

Merci


----------



## greggorynque (24 Novembre 2008)

pegase69 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Une question , les différences de performances entre un macbook 2 ghz et un 2,4 ghz sont elles sensible pour les jeux type age of mythologie ou age of empire   ?
> les jeux comme FM2007 fonctionnent-ils correctement avec une base de donnée moyenne et 6 championnats dans trois pays par ex ? (actuellement j'ai un powerbook g4 de presque 5 ans et ça rame)
> ...



non le CPU ne devrais pas changer les performances des 2 macbook de plus d1 ou 2% (bon ce n'es que mon avis) car malgré les performances plus qu'honorables de la 9400, c'est ce chipset qui reste le facteur limitant. LE CPU ne sera que très rarement utilisé à 100% en fait ...


----------



## melaure (25 Novembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> non le CPU ne devrais pas changer les performances des 2 macbook de plus d1 ou 2% (bon ce n'es que mon avis) car malgré les performances plus qu'honorables de la 9400, c'est ce chipset qui reste le facteur limitant. LE CPU ne sera que très rarement utilisé à 100% en fait ...



Oui et puis à Clermont-Ferrand, ils n'ont pas de soucis de chauffe avec les MacBook à cette saison, ils peuvent overclocker à deux fois la fréquence par -20  

Ok je sors :rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (25 Novembre 2008)

1 j'habite paris maintenant 
2 il fait plus froid a paris en ce moment 
3 moi je suis encore en plastic (mon macbook hein, pas moi ...)

Par contre l'OC je garantis qu'il était impossible sur les MB blancs (car on frole les temperatures critiques en FULL CPU pendant 3 ou 4 heures d'affilée, mon MB s'est même eteint une fois ou deux), maintenant que le TDP de ces nouveaux modèles à diminué c'est éventuellement envisageable mais je n'y crois pas trop (de toute facon ca n'aiderais pas au jeu comme je le disais  )


----------



## pegase69 (25 Novembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> non le CPU ne devrais pas changer les performances des 2 macbook de plus d1 ou 2% (bon ce n'es que mon avis) car malgré les performances plus qu'honorables de la 9400, c'est ce chipset qui reste le facteur limitant. LE CPU ne sera que très rarement utilisé à 100% en fait ...




Merci pour cette info ,
j'envisage de changer mon powerbook 1,33 ghz 512 mo Ram par un ... macbook 2 ghz je pense (qualité prix intéressant ) surtout si mes jeux passent sans trop de problème (voir mieux j'espère)


----------



## oligo (25 Novembre 2008)

Bah pour ma part, j'ai essayé plusieurs jeux en plusieurs résolutions...
1) Je suis un fan de Far Cry premier du nom... Sur mon ancien PC, il tournait avec tous les détails à fond avec une pauvre 7600 gs... et là, mauvaise surprise, il tourne très mal et je dois mettre la résolution à genre 800x600 pour que ce soit jouable... 
2) J'ai ensuite testé TopSpin, superbe jeux de tennis, et là aussi, j'ai vraiment été déçu... Il tournait vraiment bien sur mon vieux PC, et là, bah plus du tout!
J'ai installé windows via bootcamp, et aussi installé les drivers et tout et tout... Bref, il faudrait que je re-teste tout ça...
mais pas convaincu pour les jeux en tout cas!
Mais c'est vrai que je l'ai pas acheté pour ça non plus!!


----------



## greggorynque (26 Novembre 2008)

Mais une 7600 est une tres bonne carte comparé a la 9400 !


----------



## BioSS (26 Novembre 2008)

World of Goo tourne nickel sur mon vieux iMac G5, je vois pas comment il pourrait ramer sur un Macbook tout neuf.


----------



## Frodon (26 Novembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> World of Goo tourne nickel sur mon vieux iMac G5, je vois pas comment il pourrait ramer sur un Macbook tout neuf.



Perso je n'ai pas la version complète, mais j'ai essayé la démo sur les 8 premiers niveaux déjà, et jusqu'à maintenant c'est nickel...

Pour voir j'ai essayé sur mon Mac Mini Core Solo 1.5GHz, GMA 950, bref le pire de ce qu'on peut faire en Mac Intel pour les jeux... Et bah ca tourne bien aussi.

Tous ca avec la version Mac du jeu.


----------



## melaure (26 Novembre 2008)

pegase69 a dit:


> Merci pour cette info ,
> j'envisage de changer mon powerbook 1,33 ghz 512 mo Ram par un ... macbook 2 ghz je pense (qualité prix intéressant ) surtout si mes jeux passent sans trop de problème (voir mieux j'espère)



Oui sans trop de soucis 

Par contre je ne sais pas à quoi tu vas jouer, mais pour des titres comme WoW, le 1280*800 c'est léger vu la richesse de l'interface (la tu va regretter le 15" de ton PowerBook).


----------



## Darkn3xx (26 Novembre 2008)

Voilà plus de 20 jours que j'ai mon nouveau Macbook et j'ai essayé pas mal de jeux (Bootcamp).
Avant tout il faut savoir que les drivers fournis pour la 9400M pour Windows sont vraiment de la merde, dans certains jeux il y a des saccades, peu importe la résolution ou le niveau de détails des graphismes.

J'ai testé :

- Call Of Duty 4, jouable tout à fond sans AA en 1280x800 (30 fps de moyenne), mais dans certains endroits la 9400 ne suit plus du tout, jouer en 960x600 offre plus de confort. Je ne sais pourquoi mais dans ce jeu j'ai toujours des saccades, peu importe le niveau, la résolution, les graphismes, c'est rageant ! Je suis quasi sur que ça vient des pilotes.

- Call Of Duty 5, jouable en 960x600, toutes les textures sur haut, AA désactivé, graphismes à fond sauf les ombres désactivées (ce qui bouffe le plus). Le jeu est généralement entre 20 et 30 fps avec ces réglages. Pour la campagne solo ça reste jouable, mais dans certaines missions bien chargées ça devient injouable, il faut donc baisser et encore...
Sinon en multi ça tourne mieux, le mode zombie passe vraiment bien.

- Half Life 2, tout à fond, 1280x800, AAx2 AFx16 aucun soucis. Quasi tout le temps 60fps avec la Vsync activée.

- Far Cry 2, ça passe tout au mini en 1280X800, entre 20 et 30fps, pour moi ça gache tout la beauté de la jungle, surtout qu'à chaque scène chargée ça devient hot !

- Dead Space, jouable tout au mini en 1280x800, même en moyen en 1280x800 mais là pas de miracles c'est environ 20fps, enfin pas de miracles avec le jeu la.

- Left 4 Dead, 1280x800, shaders en moyen, Vsync désactivée, AA désactivé, optimisation multi-core désactivée (ça provoque des saccades sinon), tout le reste au max (AFx16 etc..) ça tourne bien : entre 30 et 50 fps.

- Hitman Blood Money, c'est jouable tout à fond sauf AA même si le nombre de fps n'est pas très élevé, c'est pas un jeu très rapide. Je n'ai pas regardé le nombre de fps exact.

J'ai pas testé Crysis mais je connais déjà les résultats, ça ne sert à rien de faire souvrir ma pauvre bête.

Si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas !


----------



## Darkn3xx (26 Novembre 2008)

Voilà plus de 20 jours que j'ai mon nouveau Macbook et j'ai essayé pas mal de jeux (Bootcamp).
Avant tout il faut savoir que les drivers fournis pour la 9400M pour Windows sont vraiment de la merde, dans certains jeux il y a des saccades, peu importe la résolution ou le niveau de détails des graphismes.

J'ai testé :

- Call Of Duty 4, jouable tout à fond sans AA en 1280x800 (30 fps de moyenne), mais dans certains endroits la 9400 ne suit plus du tout, jouer en 960x600 offre plus de confort. Je ne sais pourquoi mais dans ce jeu j'ai toujours des saccades, peu importe le niveau, la résolution, les graphismes, c'est rageant ! Je suis quasi sur que ça vient des pilotes.

-Call Of Duty 5, jouable en 960x600, toutes les textures sur haut, AA désactivé, graphismes à fond sauf les ombres désactivées (ce qui bouffe le plus). Le jeu est généralement entre 20 et 30 fps avec ses réglages. Pour la campagne solo ça reste jouable, mais dans certaines missions bien chargées ça devient injouable, il faut donc baisser et encore...
Sinon en multi ça tourne mieux, le mode zombie passe vraiment bien.

- Half Life 2, tout à fond, 1280x800, AAx2 AFx16 aucun soucis. Quasi tout le temps 60fps avec la Vsync activée.

- Far Cry 2, ça passe tout au mini en 1280X800, entre 20 et 30fps, pour moi ça gache tout la beauté de la jungle, surtout qu'à chaque scène chargée ça devient hot !

- Dead Space, jouable tout au mini en 1280x800, même en moyen en 1280x800 mais là pas de miracles c'est environ 20fps, enfin pas de miracles avec le jeu la.

- Left 4 Dead, 1280x800, shaders en moyen, Vsync désactivée, AA désactivé, optimisation multi-core désactivée (ça provoque des saccades sinon), tout le reste au max (AFx16 etc..) ça tourne bien : entre 30 et 50 fps.

- Hitman Blood Money, c'est jouable tout à fond sauf AA même si le nombre de fps n'est pas très élevé, c'est pas un jeu très rapide. Je n'ai pas regardé le nombre de fps exact.

J'ai pas testé Crysis mais je connais déjà les résultats, ça ne sert à rien de faire souvrir ma pauvre bête.

Si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas !


----------



## rizoto (26 Novembre 2008)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas !



As tu mis a jour les drivers du macbook?


----------



## pegase69 (26 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui sans trop de soucis
> 
> Par contre je ne sais pas à quoi tu vas jouer, mais pour des titres comme WoW, le 1280*800 c'est léger vu la richesse de l'interface (la tu va regretter le 15" de ton PowerBook).



Bonjour,

J'ai FM2006 qui est très gourmand si on le charge un peu en nombre d'équipe avec une base de donnée étendue , c'est difficile à évaluer ...
Ceci dit je suis preneur de vos expériences et avis


----------



## Darkn3xx (26 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> As tu mis a jour les drivers du macbook?


J'ai mis les drivers qui se trouvent sur le cd d'installation fourni par Apple.
Malgré toutes mes recherches, je n'ai trouvé aucun pilote plus récent pour la 9400M, les derniers forceware de Nvidia ne la prennent pas en charge.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2008)

Je suis actuellement en train de jouer à Alerte Rouge 3 sur mon MB et je dois dire qu'il tiens vraiment bien le coup pour un portable. Le jeu est super gourmand et malgré cela, il est quand même possible d'y jouer en résolution native (1280*800) avec les configurations en moyen. Le jeu ne rame pratiquement pas dans cette configuration.
En configuration "high", le jeu rame un peu. J'ai quand même voulu testé en "very high" et là, le jeu rame à mort mais c'était juste pour les yeux 
Bref, un vrai régal ce jeu. Ca me rappelle mes nuits blanches passées sous Alerte Rouge 2. Que de souvenirs :rateau:


----------



## BioSS (28 Novembre 2008)

Est-ce que le jeu garde cette "patte" alerte rouge ? Les bobines tesla, les chiens, Tanya ? J'ai l'impression qu'avec l'arrivée de la nation japonaise et le design rétro / coloré, l'orientation du jeu a pas mal changé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2008)

L'arrivee de la nouvelle faction me plait beaucoup. Ca change la donne et on a plus un duel allies/soviets comme dans les premiers volets. L'empire du soleil levant permet de donner plus de possibilites au jeu. On evite ainsi les duel incessant entre les rouges et les bleus.
Concercant le design, il me plait pas mal. Je n'ai pas grand chose a reprocher au jeu pour l'instant. EA a voulu redonne un nouveau souffle a ce jeu et c'est plutot reussi. Si le studio avait voulu jouer sur la nostalgie, on aurait repprocher a EA de ne pas avoir fait evoluer le jeu. Les joueurs ont tout le temps quelque chose a repprocher aux jeux en general, c'est ca qui est triste. Pourtant, pas mal de choses sont restes la et particulierement la sulfureuse Tania 
Au niveau des graphiques, c'est franchement genial. Ca donne un petit effet Starcraft qui est des plus jolis.

Allez, je retourne a ma campagne Soviets


----------



## benguedj (6 Décembre 2008)

Alors voila je viens d'acheter Call of duty 4. et cela marche nickel je suis en résolution maximun et sa rame pas du tout. c'est fabuleux. Pour la 1°er fois sur un macbook on peut jouer à un vrais jeu


----------



## Kalgon (8 Décembre 2008)

J'ai tester far cry 2 et crysis

les 2 jeux tournent sans trop de problèmes en résolution native avec tout en low par contre...

je mettrai a jour mon message pour compléter le nombre de fps


----------



## BioSS (8 Décembre 2008)

Oui mais ça c'est normal, tu as pris parmi les jeux les plus gourmands du moment, qui mettent à genoux même les dernières CG.


----------



## blwited (25 Décembre 2008)

J'ai le macbook alu de base (2ghz et pas de surplus en ram), et avec une partition windaube je fais tourner assassin's creed les doigts dans l'pif (en low/medium par contre, parce qu' en high ça rame un peu trop). 

Si ça peut en aider certains à se faire une idée sur la bête...


----------



## BioSS (25 Décembre 2008)

Low / Medium c'est pas les doigts dans le pif 

N'importe quel jeu est capable de tourner au minimum, même Crysis.
Une machine de jeu se juge au rapport fluidité / qualité qu'elle est capable d'offrir.
Enfin faire tourner Assassin's Creed reste une performance honorable, il y a un an,
les premiers MacBook pouvaient à peine faire tourner Unreal 2004...


----------



## ssantini (25 Décembre 2008)

Quelqu'un est il parvenu à installer des drivers autre que ceux fournis par apple pour la 9400 sur VISTA?


----------



## fairway (31 Décembre 2008)

Beaucoup d'entre vous jouent sous bootcamp sur des jeux dispos pour Mac, pourquoi ? Ca tourne mieux sur Windows ?


----------



## BioSS (31 Décembre 2008)

Pour jouer en ligne avec des amis sur PC, pour bénéficier des tarifs moins chers des jeux PC,
pour les performances généralement meilleures, pour les mods et les SDK disponibles uniquement
sur PC, etc...


----------



## fairway (31 Décembre 2008)

BioSS a dit:


> pour les performances généralement meilleures, ...


C'est cela qui m'interessait de savoir. Les performances sont donc meilleures en jouant sous Windows ? Ca s'explique par quoi ?


----------



## BioSS (31 Décembre 2008)

De meilleurs drivers de la part d'Ati et d'nVidia.
DirectX qui est quand même une grande réussite de Microsoft.
Et les jeux natifs. Sur Mac, ce sont généralement des portages,
donc c'est du code modifié et adapté pour tourner sur Mac.


----------



## .to (31 Décembre 2008)

Il me semble que les pilotes pour les cartes graphiques sont plus aboutis et que DirectX sous Windows permet de meilleures perfomances que sous Mac (pour le jeu). A confirmer je ne suis pas certains de ce que j'avance.

En tout cas petit feedback sur Call of Duty 4 VERSION MAC :

- 1024x768
- Texture HIGH

Uniquement en *multijoueur* le jeu tourne parfaitement bien, le proc affiche 80°C après de longue partie, les maps se chargent vite, pas de ralentissements... bref nickel pour moi. Je n'ai pas testé le solo je l'avais déjà fini sous Windows


----------



## BioSS (31 Décembre 2008)

.to > Quel est ton mac ?


----------



## .to (1 Janvier 2009)

Un macbook alu 2.4 avec 4 GB de ram *ET une télécommande*


----------



## oli! (23 Janvier 2009)

Je me demandais... Quelle carte graphique (ou ordinateur) est la plus performante pour les jeux vidéo...

"L'ancien" Macbook Pro ou le MacBook Allu?

Merci de vos réponses...


----------



## BioSS (24 Janvier 2009)

Les nouveaux. Largement. C'est même colossal.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Janvier 2009)

oli! a dit:


> Je me demandais... Quelle carte graphique (ou ordinateur) est la plus performante pour les jeux vidéo...
> 
> "L'ancien" Macbook Pro ou le MacBook Allu?
> 
> Merci de vos réponses...





BioSS a dit:


> Les nouveaux. Largement. C'est même colossal.



Une GeForce 8600m GT est nettement plus puissante qu'une GeForce 9400m. 2x plus puissante à la grosse louche.


----------



## BioSS (24 Janvier 2009)

Ah oui merde, j'ai dis une grosse connerie.
Je pensais qu'il parlaient des deux générations de Macbook.

Non alors reprenons : les MacBook Pro même anciens sont graphiquement nettement plus puissants que les nouveaux Macbook.
C'est normal, leurs usages sont supposés différents.


----------



## SuzuKube (24 Janvier 2009)

Undercover tourne avec le HDR a environ 20/25 fps en 800x600
Trackmania Nation passe en resolution native en "Haute qualité"

Bref je suis pas déçu.... Pour situer, je dirais que c'est un peu moins bien que l'ancien macbook pro avec la 8600m GT 128mo et mieux que mon ancienne go7200 32mo dédié...

Pour ce que je joue, cela dépasse mes espérances!

Pour ceux qui veulent un équivalent, ca joue comme sur une 8400GT ou une 9300GS... :love:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Ah oui merde, j'ai dis une grosse connerie.
> Je pensais qu'il parlaient des deux générations de Macbook.
> 
> Non alors reprenons : les MacBook Pro même anciens sont graphiquement nettement plus puissants que les nouveaux Macbook.
> C'est normal, leurs usages sont supposés différents.



Je pensais aussi que tu avais oublié un détail.  La dernière fois où j'ai regardé des comparatifs, j'avais noté des indices 3D Mark 06 :

MacBook blanc (GMA 950) : ~150
MacBook Air (GMA X3100) : ~500
MacBook Pro (Radeon X1600) : ~1800
MacBook blanc (GeForce 9400m DDR2) : 1600~1900 (estimation à vérifier) 
MacBook unibody (GeForce 9400m DDR3) : ~2100
MacBook Pro (GeForce 8600m GT 128 Mo) : ~3500 
MacBook Pro (GeForce 8600m GT 256/512 Mo) : 3900 (Santa Rosa) à 4300 (Penryn)
MacBook Pro unibody (GeForce 9600m GT 256/512 Mo) : ~5800

La majorité des scores viennent de Notebook check mais on en trouve ailleurs : http://www.notebookcheck.net/Laptop_Search.8223.0.html#results


Voilà un petit test du MacBook unibody avec la GeForce 9400 :
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Update-Apple-MacBook-Aluminium-Unibody-13-9400M.12533.0.html

Le nouveau MacBook blanc avec la 9400 en DDR2 doit faire un peu moins bien.


----------



## Danoc (25 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 

j'ai le Macbook alu 2Ghz, sur lequel je fais joué C&C3 et CoD 4 dans des conditions très bonnes. Seulement, je trouve que l'ordinateur chauffe beaucoup , sur son quart nord-ouest (supposant que que la webcam indique le nord ). En posant la main à cet endroit sous l'appareil, l'alu est vraiment brûlant. Quand je quitte le jeu, la température diminue nettement, et la ventilation aussi. 

Alors je me demande si je suis le seul dans cette situation, ou bien est-ce normal, ou bien habituel chez les mac (c'est mon premier mac, j'ai lu que les nouveaux imac chauffent beaucoup aussi) et surtout si cela hypothèque un peu la durée de vie de l'ordinateur à long terme (plusieurs heures de jeu pendant plusieurs années)?


----------



## adrenergique (25 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Une GeForce 8600m GT est nettement plus puissante qu'une GeForce 9400m. 2x plus puissante à la grosse louche.



Confirmation oui


----------



## greggorynque (25 Janvier 2009)

encore heureux


----------



## pouto (26 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je pensais aussi que tu avais oublié un détail.  La dernière fois où j'ai regardé des comparatifs, j'avais noté des indices 3D Mark 06 :
> 
> MacBook blanc (GMA 950) : ~150
> MacBook Air (GMA X3100) : ~500
> ...



Cool, le 9400M doit mieux tourner que le x1600 de mon MBP 1ere gen


----------



## Corentin22300 (28 Janvier 2009)

J'ai guitar hero III. Il tourne sans probleme et en bonne qualité sur un MacBook alu 2.0 GHz et la machine chauffe peu.


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Janvier 2009)

En même temps Guitar Heros  c'est pas COD4, ça doit même très bien tourner sur du GMA X1300, même le mini doit être à l'aise dessus.

Quelqu'un à déjà essayé Crysis sur la Geforce 9400 ? Ça tourne ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Janvier 2009)

Bof, c'est déjà limite sur la 8600m GT... Enfin, en basse résolution avec quelques tweaks, ça passe peut-être mais ça doit rester limite.


----------



## pouto (30 Janvier 2009)

Sinon, je conseille aussi ce thread http://www.mac-forums.com/forums/os...l-macbook-gaming-thread-late-2008-models.html  pour les anglophones. Les impressions de possesseurs de MBU sur différents jeux sont pas mal instructives. (désolé si déjà passé)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Janvier 2009)

Indices 3D Mark 06 :

MacBook blanc (GMA 950) : ~150
MacBook Air (GMA X3100) : ~500
MacBook Pro (Radeon X1600) : ~1800
MacBook blanc (GeForce 9400m DDR2) : 1600~1900 (estimation à vérifier) 
MacBook unibody (GeForce 9400m DDR3) : ~2100
MacBook Pro (GeForce 8600m GT 128 Mo) : ~3300 
MacBook Pro (GeForce 8600m GT 256/512 Mo) : 4300 (Santa Rosa) à 4600 (Penryn)
MacBook Pro unibody (GeForce 9600m GT 256/512 Mo) : ~5800

Corrections


----------



## greggorynque (1 Février 2009)

C'est étrange, les scores du MB blanc 9400 ne devraient quasiment pas varier de la version alu (même carte aux mêmes caences) car la différence de processeur est quasi indetactable dans ce banch (surtout pour 100mhz d'écart)


----------



## adrenergique (1 Février 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> C'est étrange, les scores du MB blanc 9400 ne devraient quasiment pas varier de la version alu (même carte aux mêmes caences) car la différence de processeur est quasi indetactable dans ce banch (surtout pour 100mhz d'écart)



La petite différence (imaginons 1900 à 2100) provient peut être de la combinaison: DDR3 + Bus 1066Mhz. (?)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> La petite différence (imaginons 1900 à 2100) provient peut être de la combinaison: DDR3 + Bus 1066Mhz. (?)



Exactement, DDR2, fréquence plus faible de la mémoire et FSB différent. C'est une estimation de ma part en attendant un premier test 3D Mark 06 d'un MacBook Blanc de dernière génération. Ce genre de score change aussi avec l'évolution des pilotes, de DirectX, etc. Et puis ce sont des infos tirées de reviews et de posts dans des forums. Ce sont des ordres de grandeur à +/- 10%.


----------



## greggorynque (2 Février 2009)

Non mais pour les jeux, la difference DDR3 à DDR2 est super minime... Menfin on verra bien 

Si le unibody fait 2100 moi je parie un carambar que le nouveau blanc fera 2000 pas moins


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Février 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> Non mais pour les jeux, la difference DDR3 à DDR2 est super minime... Menfin on verra bien
> 
> Si le unibody fait 2100 moi je parie un carambar que le nouveau blanc fera 2000 pas moins



Pour le crambar, tenu !  Vivement les premiers tests. 

Pour la première partie de la réponse certainement !  Dans un jeu, 19 fps ou 22 fps, c'est plus ou moins pareil et trop juste. Maintenant, dans d'autres jeux, on aura par exemple 38 et 44 fps. C'est kifkif quand on joue...


----------



## Cybry (2 Février 2009)

Pour quelqu'un qui veut jouer assez souvent avec son macbook, je conseillerai quand même plus un alu qu'un blanc.
Surtout parce jouer ça veut dire davantage de chaleur à gérer pour le macbook, et que la chaleur et la jolie coque blanche plastique, ça fait de jolies fissures... alors qu'avec l'alu, pas de souci de ce côté, et, petit plus, toute la coque alu agit comme un dissipateur.

Après bien sûr, reste à évaluer le besoin ou pas de port firewire, et puis le surcoût...


----------



## adrenergique (2 Février 2009)

Cybry a dit:


> Pour quelqu'un qui veut jouer assez souvent avec son macbook, je conseillerai quand même plus un alu qu'un blanc.
> Surtout parce jouer ça veut dire davantage de chaleur à gérer pour le macbook, et que la chaleur et la jolie coque blanche plastique, ça fait de jolies fissures... alors qu'avec l'alu, pas de souci de ce côté, et, petit plus, toute la coque alu agit comme un dissipateur.
> 
> Après bien sûr, reste à évaluer le besoin ou pas de port firewire, et puis le surcoût...



Je crois pas que les fissures des MB blancs soient dues à la chaleur (j'en suis même certain) mais à la force des aimants et à ces maudites protubérances qui écrasent les repose main à chaque fois que tu fermes ton ordi.

La preuve? Les fissures apparaissent de lanière très marginale, absolument pas à un endroit où ça chauffe


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

J'en reviens pas : un MacBook avec chipset bat un MacBook Pro :rateau:


Pour les MacBook blanc , pourquoi les résultats sont 'a estimer' ?


----------



## Frodon (2 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Je crois pas que les fissures des MB blancs soient dues à la chaleur (j'en suis même certain) mais à la force des aimants et à ces maudites protubérances qui écrasent les repose main à chaque fois que tu fermes ton ordi.
> 
> La preuve? Les fissures apparaissent de lanière très marginale, absolument pas à un endroit où ça chauffe



Je suis d'accord. Et perso je n'ai jamais eu ce problème, parce que je n'ai jamais laissé l'ecran claquer par la force des aimants., Je l'ai toujours retenu avec les doigts.

Et je conseilles à tous ceux qui ont un MacBook Blanc d'en faire autant, accompagnez la fermeture de l'écran et empechez le de claquer, ne le laissez pas claquer, cela réduira, voir annihilera vos risques d'avoir les fameux craquement du plastique des repose mains.

Cela dit je penses que Cybry parle d'autre chose que des craquement du plastique des repose mains. En effet, il y a également un phénomène qui est l'apparition de micro-fissures, visible que si on y fait attention à n'importe quel endroit de la coque plastique en polycarbonate (donc tout sauf les repose mains), particulièrement près des points chauds.

Ca par contre j'en ai une une toute petite, et je ne crois pas qu'on puisse faire quelque chose de particulier pour amoindrir les risques d'apparition de ces micro-fissures. Après je ne penses pas qu'il y ai de conséquences réellement génante (pas de cassure réelle de la coque), c'est juste inesthétique.


----------



## pouto (2 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Indices 3D Mark 06 :
> 
> MacBook blanc (GMA 950) : ~150
> MacBook Air (GMA X3100) : ~500
> ...



Ouch, ça fait mal à la tête de mon MBP 1ere gen ça 
Il se fait battre par les derniers MB Unibody :rateau:


----------



## Cybry (2 Février 2009)

> Je crois pas que les fissures des MB blancs soient dues à la chaleur (j'en suis même certain) mais à la force des aimants et à ces maudites protubérances qui écrasent les repose main à chaque fois que tu fermes ton ordi.
> 
> La preuve? Les fissures apparaissent de lanière très marginale, absolument pas à un endroit où ça chauffe


Chacun son expérience alors. Je ferme peu mon mbblanc, j'utilise souvent 'suspendre l'activité' du menu pomme. Quand je le ferme, j'y fais attention (je tiens les deux côtés de l'écran et je le ferme doucement).
Des fissures sont apparues :
- du côté gauche (au dessus d'une petite vis, en avant des ports usb etc),
- et sous le bottom case, sous les fentes d'évacuation de la chaleur situées sous l'écran (une très longue et très fine fissure).
D'où ma suspicion sur le fait que la coque plastique supporte mal la chaleur.



> Cela dit je penses que Cybry parle d'autre chose que des craquement du plastique des repose mains. En effet, il y a également un phénomène qui est l'apparition de micro-fissures, visible que si on y fait attention à n'importe quel endroit de la coque plastique en polycarbonate (donc tout sauf les repose mains), particulièrement près des points chauds.



C'est exactement ça !

Sinon... j'ai commandé un mb alu pour remplacer mon blanc (dont j'étais très content par ailleurs, et qui va faire le bonheur de madame), et je compte bien utiliser mon nouveau jouet pour passer de longues heures sur WOW puisqu'apparemment le jeu tourne très bien avec la 9400


----------



## adrenergique (2 Février 2009)

Cybry a dit:


> Chacun son expérience alors. Je ferme peu mon mbblanc, j'utilise souvent 'suspendre l'activité' du menu pomme. Quand je le ferme, j'y fais attention (je tiens les deux côtés de l'écran et je le ferme doucement).
> Des fissures sont apparues :
> - du côté gauche (au dessus d'une petite vis, en avant des ports usb etc),
> - et sous le bottom case, sous les fentes d'évacuation de la chaleur situées sous l'écran (une très longue et très fine fissure).
> ...



Ok! Nous ne parlions pas des mêmes fissures, tout s'explique!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Février 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'en reviens pas : un MacBook avec chipset bat un MacBook Pro :rateau:
> 
> Pour les MacBook blanc , pourquoi les résultats sont 'a estimer' ?



Comme le score final dépend de pas mal de choses, il faut les prendre comme des ordres de grandeur et pas au pied de la lettre. Je n'ai encore trouvé aucun test du MacBook blanc avec la GeForce 9400m et la DDR2. C'est donc une estimation des performances (sur base des petites pertes de performances qui viennent des performances moindres de la DDR2-667 par rapport à la DDR3-1066). 




pouto a dit:


> Ouch, ça fait mal à la tête de mon MBP 1ere gen ça
> Il se fait battre par les derniers MB Unibody :rateau:



Le temps passe... Et les performances grimpent tout le temps. Dans 3 ou 4 ans, les GeForce 9600m GT se feront mettre en boîte par les derneirs IGP. La génération des GPU Radeon Mobility X1600 (dérivée des Radeon X1800 et X1900) n'était pas non plus un très grand cru... :rateau:


----------



## pouto (2 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Comme le score final dépend de pas mal de choses, il faut les prendre comme des ordres de grandeur et pas au pied de la lettre. Je n'ai encore trouvé aucun test du MacBook blanc avec la GeForce 9400m et la DDR2. C'est donc une estimation des performances (sur base des petites pertes de performances qui viennent des performances moindres de la DDR2-667 par rapport à la DDR3-1066).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est sur...
Mon MBP va fêter ses 3 ans ce mois-ci, (ouais, rev A des MBP 1st gen  ), ce sera peut-être sa dernière année avec moi. Niveau puissance, je pense que le saut commence à être appréciable et non négligeable là, que ce soit côté graphique ou côté puissance brute...


----------



## adrenergique (2 Février 2009)

pouto a dit:


> C'est sur...
> Mon MBP va fêter ses 3 ans ce mois-ci, (ouais, rev A des MBP 1st gen  ), ce sera peut-être sa dernière année avec moi. Niveau puissance, je pense que le saut commence à être appréciable et non négligeable là, que ce soit côté graphique ou côté puissance brute...



Je dirais pas  mais plutot   !



T'as de la chance d'avoir pu le garder si longtemps! 

Je me considère sur ce coup-ci comme un acheteur pigeon bêta testeur (le fameux whine, le proc qui grille, l'inverter, la carte mère + ou - défauts sporadiques)

J'en ai eu un : les tout premiers à 1,83 Ghz => La plaie ce mac! Le pire de toute mon expérience!

Après 4 retours SAV: 2 x chgmt de carte mère, une fois changement de ventilo + HDD et enfin une fois pck ils m'avaient masacré la coque; il ne fonctionnait tjs pas... :hein:


----------



## Thane (2 Février 2009)

pouto a dit:


> C'est sur...
> Mon MBP va fêter ses 3 ans ce mois-ci, (ouais, rev A des MBP 1st gen  ), ce sera peut-être sa dernière année avec moi. Niveau puissance, je pense que le saut commence à être appréciable et non négligeable là, que ce soit côté graphique ou côté puissance brute...



hihi le mien aussi déjà trois ans de bons et loyaux services. ça marche bien ces petites bêtes, mais je lorgne du côté de ce macbook alu (plus adapté à mes nombreux déplacements) avec un écran cinéma display 24"(qui restera à la maison). 
Mon utilisation se résume à de la bureautique, internet, photo et un peu de wow le week-end et dans quelques temps starcraft 2 et diablo 3. Ma seule inquiétude est de savoir si la CG va supporter la résolution 1900x1200 du cinéma display dans les jeux cités ? (difficile de trouver de l'info pour  SC2 et Diablo 3, le minimum hardware n'a pas encore été donné par Blizzard).


----------



## pouto (3 Février 2009)

Thane a dit:


> hihi le mien aussi déjà trois ans de bons et loyaux services. ça marche bien ces petites bêtes, mais je lorgne du côté de ce macbook alu (plus adapté à mes nombreux déplacements) avec un écran cinéma display 24"(qui restera à la maison).
> Mon utilisation se résume à de la bureautique, internet, photo et un peu de wow le week-end et dans quelques temps starcraft 2 et diablo 3. Ma seule inquiétude est de savoir si la CG va supporter la résolution 1900x1200 du cinéma display dans les jeux cités ? (difficile de trouver de l'info pour  SC2 et Diablo 3, le minimum hardware n'a pas encore été donné par Blizzard).



Je risque d'avoir le même genre d'utilisation, mais je travail très souvent sur le portable, sans écran externe...Du coup le 13"3 ça me bloque...Plus le même problème pour SC2 et Didi3 
Normalement, les jeux Blizzard sont assez bien faits et peuvent tourner à fond sur des config "normales" au moment de leur sortie. Et ils sont vraiment "scalables", pour pouvoir s'adapter aux config plus modestes en gardant du cachet.

Quoiqu'il en soit, je pense que jouer en 1900 à ces futurs jeux avec le 9400 risque d'être un peu tendu, à moins de désactiver quelques raffinements graphiques...

Moi j'hésite toujours sur ce que je prendrai au moment du changement, soir un MBP, soir un iMac...mais adieu le pianotage dans le salon dans ce cas :/


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Février 2009)

Diablo 3 en 1920x1200 avec une GeForce 9400m, je doute... :rateau:


----------



## pouto (4 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Diablo 3 en 1920x1200 avec une GeForce 9400m, je doute... :rateau:



Vi...


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Diablo 3 en 1920x1200 avec une GeForce 9400m, je doute... :rateau:



Moi je doute pas, je rigole


----------



## BioSS (4 Février 2009)

Diablo III ne sera pas si gourmand que ça


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Diablo III ne sera pas si gourmand que ça



Si tu le dis... 

Maintenant reste que entre "pas si gourmand que ça" et "tourne sur une 9400M" y'a encore une marge


----------



## Thane (4 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Si tu le dis...
> 
> Maintenant reste que entre "pas si gourmand que ça" et "tourne sur une 9400M" y'a encore une marge



Blizzard est tout de même connu pour produire des jeux qui tournent sur un panel de machines allant du vieux tagazou à la machine dernier cri. Sachant que la 9400M est supérieure à la X1600 de mon macbook pro et que wow (Wrath of the litch king)  tourne très bien sur cette machine en résolution max, j'ai bon espoir.


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

Thane a dit:


> Blizzard est tout de même connu pour produire des jeux qui tournent sur un panel de machines allant du vieux tagazou à la machine dernier cri. Sachant que la 9400M est supérieure à la X1600 de mon macbook pro et que wow (Wrath of the litch king)  tourne très bien sur cette machine en résolution max, j'ai bon espoir.



De là à tourner au max en 1920x1600.... J'émets tout de même quelques doutes...


----------



## BioSS (4 Février 2009)

Ah oui pas au max. Mais il tournera très bien, sans doute pareil que Age of Empires III.


----------



## Danoc (4 Février 2009)

Le moteur 3D de Diablo 3 est fini non? Ne date-t-il pas de 2008, comme Starcraft 2 d'ailleurs?


----------



## fairway (4 Février 2009)

Je viens d'installer WOW sur un MB alu.
Je trouve les couleurs plutot fades et ça rame à Dalaran.

Je n'ai fait que ça pour le moment 
sachant que je ne jouerai pas vraiment avec si ce n'est accasionnellement.


----------



## Nitiel (4 Février 2009)

fairway a dit:


> Je viens d'installer WOW sur un MB alu.
> Je trouve les couleurs plutot fades et ça rame à Dalaran.
> 
> Je n'ai fait que ça pour le moment
> sachant que je ne jouerai pas vraiment avec si ce n'est accasionnellement.



Couleur fades, c'est à causse de la dalle de merde des macbook unibody.


----------



## Thane (4 Février 2009)

fairway a dit:


> Je viens d'installer WOW sur un MB alu. Je trouve les couleurs plutot fades et ça rame à Dalaran.


Indépendamment de la machine ya de gros problème de lag dans wow actuellement . Dsl pour le hors sujet...
Bon je vais attendre d'avoir le feed back de possesseurs des deux bestiaux (Macbook+LED cinéma display 24"). Au pire je me retrancherais derrière le MBP.


----------



## Nitiel (4 Février 2009)

Thane a dit:


> Indépendamment de la machine ya de gros problème de lag dans wow actuellement . Dsl pour le hors sujet...
> Bon je vais attendre d'avoir le feed back de possesseurs des deux bestiaux (Macbook+LED cinéma display 24"). Au pire je me retrancherais derrière le MBP.



Le LED Cinema Display est top, bon rendu des couleurs, angles de visions très bon, homogénéité de la dalle, il y a juste les noirs peu profond dùs à la dalle ips.


----------



## Thane (4 Février 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Le LED Cinema Display est top, bon rendu des couleurs, angles de visions très bon, homogénéité de la dalle, il y a juste les noirs peu profond dùs à la dalle ips.



merci Nitiel pour ce premier retour. As-tu pu tester des jeux sur le couple 9400M+LED Cinéma display ?


----------



## Nitiel (4 Février 2009)

Thane a dit:


> merci Nitiel pour ce premier retour. As-tu pu tester des jeux sur le couple 9400M+LED Cinéma display ?



non, juste des films, les bandes annonces d'Apple en HD, c'est magnifique !

Et le son intégré des haut parleur est vraiment bon pour de l'intégré.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Février 2009)

Wow comme tous les MMRPG n'est absolument pas gourmand d'un point de vue graphisme. Il n'y a rien comme effet et le paysage est simple... C'est conçu pour tourner sur un maximum de machines histoire que plein de gens paiement leur abonnement. 

D'après les captures, Diablo III sera bien plus gourmand. Après certains se contentent de jouer en 1280x800 voire moins avec tout au minimum et sont contents avec 20 à 25 fps.


----------



## rizoto (4 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> D'après les captures, Diablo III sera bien plus gourmand. Après certains se contentent de jouer en 1280x800 voire moins avec tout au minimum et sont contents avec 20 à 25 fps.



bah justement c'est diablo, pas CS...  le fps est quand même moins capital...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Février 2009)

Certes, mais vu les vidéos et la pluie d'effets qui reposent sur les shaders, dès qu'il va y avoir de l'action, un jeu qui tourne à 20~25 fps va tomber à 10~15 fps. Et c'est justement dans les phases critiques qu'on a besoin de puissance 3D (et donc d'un gros GPU). Sinon, pour se balader quand il ne se passe rien, 25 fps, c'est passable. Mais à la moindre scène un peu chargée, le jeu n'est plus très fluide.


----------



## Cybry (5 Février 2009)

> Wow comme tous les MMRPG n'est absolument pas gourmand d'un point de vue graphisme



C'est vrai pour wow, mais tu n'as jamais dû essayer Age of Conan (qui lui est super demandeur en ressources ).


----------



## fairway (5 Février 2009)

Cybry a dit:


> C'est vrai pour wow, mais tu n'as jamais dû essayer Age of Conan (qui lui est super demandeur en ressources ).


Ce n'est plus aussi vrai pour WOW depuis WOTLK


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Février 2009)

Cybry a dit:


> C'est vrai pour wow, mais tu n'as jamais dû essayer Age of Conan (qui lui est super demandeur en ressources ).



 
Je ne joue pas aux MMRPG (le principe "vache à lait" ne me plait pas) mais effectivement AOC est nettement plus beau et plus lourd. Je me suis presque laissé tenter après avoir terminé une partie d'Oblivion. Mais finalement non... Sinon, j'ai testé bcp de MMRPG gratuits et j'ai été trop déçu par le graphisme. En général, les MMRPG sont plus léger que les gros jeux solo (Fallout 3, FarCry2 et compagnie).



fairway a dit:


> Ce n'est plus aussi vrai pour WOW depuis WOTLK



Je te crois volontiers mais j'imagine qu'on arrive pas à la "lourdeur" d'Oblivion, Age Of Conan ou Fallout 3 par exemple.


----------



## BioSS (5 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Certes, mais vu les vidéos et la pluie d'effets qui reposent sur les shaders, dès qu'il va y avoir de l'action, un jeu qui tourne à 20~25 fps va tomber à 10~15 fps. Et c'est justement dans les phases critiques qu'on a besoin de puissance 3D (et donc d'un gros GPU). Sinon, pour se balader quand il ne se passe rien, 25 fps, c'est passable. Mais à la moindre scène un peu chargée, le jeu n'est plus très fluide.



Bof. Les jeux blizzards n'ont que peu de shaders et d'effets / post process.
Starcraft II sera plus gourmand que Diablo III je pense, rien que parce que le jeu gère des centaines d'unité sur une map entière avec pathfinding etc, alors que dans Diablo, ce n'est jamais que les créatures environnantes qui sont gerées, les autres sont en pause.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Février 2009)

http://www.blizzard.com/diablo3/media/movies/wizard.xml

D'après la vidéo, il y a quand même des ombres dynamiques et des volées d'effets de brouillard, d'éclair, de feu, etc. C'est quand même plus gif animé ! Pas mal de particules aussi.  Il y a en outre un moteur physique d'après les specs (mais c'est pour la pomme du CPU). On verra d'ici la fin de l'année. Je n'ai jamais joué à des jeux de Blizzard mais Diablo III me tente franchement.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

Sinon , gta IV est jouable avec un macbook alu ?
En 600X480 avec des details en min ?


----------



## BioSS (5 Février 2009)

Déjà qu'il est pas jouable sur un PC de compét...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Février 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Déjà qu'il est pas jouable sur un PC de compét...



Ils sont payés par ATI et NVIDIA pour pousser au CrossFire et au SLI ! 

[HS]
Je me laisserais bien tenter par un CrossFire de Radeon HD 4870 quand on voit les prix : 140  pièce !   
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...70-512-Mo-GDDR5-PCI-Express-2-0.htm#xtorAL-25
[/HS]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

[HS] Pas cher du tout , ça me tente bien moi (un piti pc pour jouer )[HS]


----------



## minitoine (8 Février 2009)

Bonjour les mec :

Pensez-vous que Anno 1701 peut tourner à fond avec la 9400M ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Indices 3D Mark 06 :
> 
> MacBook blanc (GMA 950) : ~150
> MacBook Air (GMA X3100) : ~500
> ...



Estimations initiales...



greggorynque a dit:


> Non mais pour les jeux, la difference DDR3 à DDR2 est super minime... Menfin on verra bien
> 
> Si le unibody fait 2100 moi je parie un carambar que le nouveau blanc fera 2000 pas moins



Mon topic qui n'intéresse personne où j'ai finalement fixé mon estimation à 1800...
http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...macbook-pro-et-imac-en-3d-ludique-252177.html




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Pour le crambar, tenu !  Vivement les premiers tests.
> 
> Pour la première partie de la réponse certainement !  Dans un jeu, 19 fps ou 22 fps, c'est plus ou moins pareil et trop juste. Maintenant, dans d'autres jeux, on aura par exemple 38 et 44 fps. C'est kifkif quand on joue...



*greggorynque, tu me dois un carambar : Apple MacBook (Early 2009) Review* 


> First the synthetic results - the MacBook scores 4423 in PCMark05 which is good. *It scores 1733 points in 3DMark06 which is about 15% slower than the Aluminum MacBook* which uses faster RAM. This puts it in the same league as Nvidia 9300M and AMD Radeon 3430/50 discrete GPUs. If gaming is important to you make sure you weigh your options carefully before buying, you will only be able to do some light 3D gaming on this notebook with details turned all the way down.



A 66 points près, j'ai quand même fait une belle estimation !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

Youpi , ma x1600 est plus puissante 

Sinon , combien de mémoire est dedié sur le chipset ?

EDIT : sur les photos du test du MB blanc , il me parait plus joli 
EDIT 2 : MacBidouille avait parlé d'un port usb moins puissant que l'autre , est-ce le cas ?


----------



## greggorynque (17 Février 2009)

pour le port usb c'est deja le cas, celui le plus proche de l'utilisateur est plus costaud il me semble...

Sinon bien joué pascal, je suis ettoné !!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Février 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> pour le port usb c'est deja le cas, celui le plus proche de l'utilisateur est plus costaud il me semble...
> 
> Sinon bien joué pascal, je suis ettoné !!



 J'ai une certaine expérience dans le domaine des cartes graphiques et dans l'évaluation des performances des composants en général.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

ça se voit 
Du coup , tu me confortes dans mon choix : attendre une maj d'imac


----------



## fairway (17 Février 2009)

Pour en revenir à la 9400M, je la trouve un peu legère pour jouer.
Sur WOW tu arrives à peine à bouger dans Dalaran s'il y a du monde et ça lag sur les fly


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Février 2009)

Je ne joue pas à WoW et en matière de jeux, tout le monde n'a pas non plus les mêmes exigences. Soit... Une GeForce 9400m est très performante en tant qu'IGP mais :
- elle est loin des performances des GPU dédiés des portables récents (8600m GT et 9600m GT).
- les processeurs graphiques des portables sont toujours largement moins puissants que ceux des ordinateurs de bureau. 

Juste histoire de situer les choses, face aux 1733 points d'un MacBook blanc early 2009, un ordinateur de bureau conçu pour jouer dépasse facilement les 13 000 points dans ce même test. Sans aller aussi loin, le MacBook Pro unibody est déjà plus de 3x plus puissant... 


Bref, c'est bien compte tenu de la catégorie de machine mais dans l'absolu... 

PS : Le lag peut venir de la connexion au serveur. Tu peux essayer de personnaliser les paramètres d'affichage pour arriver à un compromis entre rendu acceptable et performances.


----------



## fairway (17 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> PS : Le lag peut venir de la connexion au serveur. Tu peux essayer de personnaliser les paramètres d'affichage pour arriver à un compromis entre rendu acceptable et performances.


Je n'ai pas tout mis au max.

mais bon, peu m'importe, je ne joue pas vraiment avec, j'ai mon PC pour ça. Il m'arrive juste de me connecter pour aller à l'AH, ramasser des plantes ou aller deposer mon perso devant une instance de raid avant d'aller manger.

donc je m'en moque un peu qu'elle ne soit pas faite pour jouer ; je le savais avant d'acheter le MB.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Février 2009)

Dans ce cas, pas de déception...


----------



## fairway (17 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Dans ce cas, pas de déception...


ah non pas du tout.
J'ai donné mon avis objectif sur cette carte qui pour moi n'est pas faite pour le jeu.
Mais ça je m'en doutais avant mon achat. Donc non pas de deception. Au contraire, je suis heureux avec ce MB et cet OS.
Je n'allume meme plus mon PC sauf pour jouer à WOW.
Tout le reste, je le fais du salon avec le MB. Que du bonheur ce MB !


----------



## lefoudupuit (8 Juillet 2009)

il serait temps qu'apple remplace la 9600m par (en option au pire) la GT250m qui est quand même beaucoup + puissante
et la propose en option sur les iMac (et sur le mini aussi  oh un mini de jeux à 1000 ! je sais ça n'a que peu d'intérêt)
ou l'ati radeon hd4850m en option dès le 20" (et la GT120m de base)

nvidia met la 9400m dans des netbooks et nettops... ça fait pas top quand on a l'image haut de gamme d'apple de partager la carte graphique avec des ordis à 300

sinon un iMac 20" ça ferait tourner Dirt en 720p avec les détails moyens et sans AA ?

en espérant que pour l'arrivée de snow leopard on passe la vitesse supérieure (gt250m de base...  d'ici 5 ans peut-être)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

Oui , je l'ai testé en 1024X768 et ça passait sans aucun problème


----------



## oli! (11 Août 2009)

Donc, si je me fis aux tests, la carte graphique de l'ancien Macbook Pro (Et le MacBook pro donc) serait plus performant que le nouveau MAcbook Allu avec la carte graphique 9400 M...

Du moins au niveau des jeux... J'ai bien saisit?


----------



## oli! (11 Août 2009)

Est-ce que je pourrais avoir une confirmation SVP?


----------



## Super Marmotte (11 Août 2009)

Tout dépend de quel ancien Macbook Pro tu parles:
si c'est celui avec la Radeon X1600 alors oui, le nouveau avec la 9400m est un chouilla plus puissant mais si c'est le Macbook Pro avec la Geforce 8600 ou Geforce 9600 alors non, le 9400m est moins puissant (mais chauffe moins et consomme moins).


----------



## pacis (30 Septembre 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> J'ai mis les drivers qui se trouvent sur le cd d'installation fourni par Apple.
> Malgré toutes mes recherches, je n'ai trouvé aucun pilote plus récent pour la 9400M, les derniers forceware de Nvidia ne la prennent pas en charge.




et même l'un de cela ? => http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/ ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Septembre 2009)

Ah ça pour jouer mieux vaut une 9600.

Mais bon la 9400 est tout de même bien utile. ça évite de consommer la batterie trop vite et ça permet de prendre le MBP sur les genoux  

Mais pour jouer il faut toujours privilégier une carte à une puce.


----------



## Afkbio (12 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Plutôt que d&#8217;ouvrir un autre post, je préfère remonter celui là puisque ma question porte sur la puce *9400m* et le jeu. 

J&#8217;ai toujours été sur PC pour le jeu, avec de grosses config. Seulement ma situation personnelle et pro changent (agrandissement de famille et mobilité pro), j&#8217;ai donc besoin de gagner de la place et je vais pas mal bouger. Je me sépare de mon PC desktop. Je me rends compte au final que je n&#8217;achète pas ou peu de jeux en vieillissant. Je n&#8217;ai donc pas besoin d&#8217;une bête de course pour ce que j&#8217;ai à faire et je rêve d&#8217;avoir un Mac depuis des années. 

Mon budget ne permet pas d&#8217;aller au-delà du MBP 13. Pour le même prix, en PC portable j'ai ma réponse mais le reste de mes activités sont clairement mac friendly. Même si je n&#8217;ai plus envie de faire tourner des jeux gourmands, je joue encore à quelques jeux, et en particulier *EvE Online*. Sur celui-ci, je vais avoir du mal (beaucoup de mal) à faire des concessions et j&#8217;ai un doute sur la *9400m*. Même si *EvE* tourne sur plus faible, j&#8217;ai quand même envie de jouer confortablement et de manière fluide. Mes recherches m&#8217;ont amené *ici* . 

A la lecture du billet, pas de doute, ça tourne, mais un peu vite j&#8217;ai l&#8217;impression quand même. Si l&#8217;auteur teste le mbp 15 sur *EvE*, il parle clairement de la *9400m* et n&#8217;a pas ou peu utilisé la *9600 GT* et EvE tournerait entre 30 et 60 fps (hors fleet battle) 

Mes questions en vracs :

- Quelqu&#8217;un ici peut-il me dire si ces informations sont crédibles ?
- Quand est-il en cas de gros combats de fleet ?
- La *9400m* possède-t-elle une certaine marge de man&#339;uvre pour supporter le jeu sur le long terme (arrivée d&#8217;Incarna dans un avenir moyen terme par exemple et donc des contraintes graphiques que j&#8217;imagine plus importantes)
- Pour les adeptes des prévisions floues, est-il envisageable dans un avenir plus ou moins proche que la *9400m* soit remplacée par une puce plus performante ? Ca serait assez frustrant de voir sortir un MBP de ce type 6 mois après mon achat... :rose:


Si je passe sur le MBP 13, c&#8217;est pour plusieurs années avec juste une upgrade de ram éventuellement (surement), donc, je veux savoir ou je vais.

Merci d&#8217;avance pour vos réponses à mes (nombreuses) questions ! :love:


----------



## oligo (13 Octobre 2009)

Salut! 
Je ne peux que te répondre sur l'éventuelle évolution du 9400m... Et la réponse est : non.
Non car intel et Nvidia sont en procès et, le premier voulant empêcher au deuxième de fabriquer des chipsets pour les processeurs Intel... Nvidia en a eu marre et a décidé de ne plus fabriquer de chipsets, ce qui veut dire pas d'évolution de la 9400m... 
... Maintenant, ça nous laisse plusieurs choix : 
- Dans les prochains MBP et MB, apple décide d'utiliser une puce graphique dédiée, car Intel ne propose que son GMA 950 :rateau::rateau::rateau: ...
- Soit Apple décide que le fameux GMA 950 mais là, c'est une catastrophe!
voici le lien d'une news de MacBidouille qui explique mieux que moi...
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009/10/08/nvidia-arrete-de-developper-des-chipsets

En espérant t'avoir un peu aidé


----------



## Afkbio (13 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour la réponse. Ca me met quand même sur la voie et je pense que le 9400m, pour cette gamme, utlra-portable, est largement mieux qu'un GMA950. 

Je devrais en avoir pour un certain temps. Reste à savoir si EvE tournera correctement, mais je pense pouvoir dire que mon choix est fait :love:

Merci en tous cas !


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Octobre 2009)

Je pense qu'Apple gardera la 9400m autant que possible. Et qui sait ils s'adresseront peut-être à ATI?? 

Après tout il n'y a pas que Nvidia dans la vie (même si j'avoue admirer la 9400m si petite et si puissante, même si je ne joue que sur la 9600 quand je joue... Donc aux vacances )


----------



## Mateo51 (3 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous je vois que le topic est un peu vieux mais possédant un macbook doté d'une 9400M je tenais a donné mes impressions quant aux perfs dans les jeux. Tout d'abord, je possède un macbook avec un intel core 2 duo à 2,26ghz et 2 go de ddr3. Chez moi Wow tourne très bien. C'est loin des perfs que j'ai avec mon pc fixe mais cela reste largement jouable. Sur Wow le jeu oscille entre 30 et 60 fps lors des quetes et des donjons à 5 joueurs. Par contre je n'ai pas testé les raids avec. En tout cas je possède ce mac depuis plus d'un an et cela fait seulement 2 semaines que j'ai testé wow dessus et j'ai été agréablement surpris !


----------

